# [PowerBook G4] probléme, dvd coincé...



## Pooley (27 Juillet 2006)

bonjour, nous avons, moi et mon pere, démonté et remonté son powerbook G4 il y a deux jours parceque ce cher monsieur voulait le nettoyer.apres decrassage et remontage, tout allait nickel jusqu'à cet aprem, ma soeur a inseré un dvd, et celui)ci ne veut plus sortir depuis...quelqu'un aurait une idée de ce qui se passe? des réponnses rapidement s'il vous plait, il est moyennement aimable le pére la -_-. merci d'avance


----------



## takamaka (27 Juillet 2006)

Pooley a dit:
			
		

> bonjour, nous avons, moi et mon pere, d&#233;mont&#233; et remont&#233; son powerbook G4 il y a deux jours parceque ce cher monsieur voulait le nettoyer.apres decrassage et remontage, tout allait nickel jusqu'&#224; cet aprem, ma soeur a inser&#233; un dvd, et celui)ci ne veut plus sortir depuis...quelqu'un aurait une id&#233;e de ce qui se passe? des r&#233;ponnses rapidement s'il vous plait, il est moyennement aimable le p&#233;re la -_-. merci d'avance


Lecture 1

Lecture 2

Bon courage ! 


edit: le coup du trombone suffit parfois. Il faut le d&#233;plier et le glisser &#224; droite ou &#224; gauche de la fente d'insertion du lecteur.


----------



## Pooley (27 Juillet 2006)

bon bah rien ne marche... ca serait le lecteur cd qui est mort?


----------



## takamaka (27 Juillet 2006)

Pooley a dit:
			
		

> bon bah rien ne marche... ca serait le lecteur cd qui est mort?


Ou mal remonté ?

C'est pas bien de jouer avec le feu


----------



## Pooley (28 Juillet 2006)

bah en fait mon pere n'etant pas trop joueur...on a juste viré le clavier (j'ose meme pas vous décrire l'etat dans lequel mon projeniteur l'a mis c'est à pleurer) et viré le cache en alu...donc on a pas touche le lecteur, c'est là où c'est inquietant :s


----------



## takamaka (28 Juillet 2006)

Pooley a dit:
			
		

> bah en fait mon pere n'etant pas trop joueur...on a juste viré le clavier (j'ose meme pas vous décrire l'etat dans lequel mon projeniteur l'a mis c'est à pleurer) et viré le cache en alu...donc on a pas touche le lecteur, c'est là où c'est inquietant :s


 ca vous arrive souvent ? 
Pour le clavier, il est possible de le faire remplacer. Autour de 60HT.
Compte tenu du coût de la M.O, je t'invite à faire remplacer ton lecteur et le clavier (si celui-ci est complétement déformé   ) en même temps
Autant choisir alors un Superdrive performant susceptible d'être greffer dans ton powerbook.

Tiens-nous au courant !


----------



## Pooley (28 Juillet 2006)

le clavier est  un peu tordu parceque mon popa aait oublié d'enlever la vis qui est située dans le clapet pour la Ram, donc il a un peu forcé et le clavier est un peu tordu mais marche tres bien. ce qui me fait tres peur c'est le prix de la facture du changement de lecteur...comme son ordinateur est hors garantie et qu'il ne sera pas capable de remplacer le lecteur seul, je sens qu'il va en avoir pour 600 au bas mot... c'est pas mieux de racheter un macbook? à noter que sa batterie est naze (18mois), et que le PB chauffe anormalement, beaucoup plus que l'iBook d'ou j'ecris... je sensbien un cout global des reparations proche de 1000 donc dans ce cas la ne seraitce pas plus rentable de prendre un nouvel ordinateur? sachant que mon pere l'utilise essentiellement pour son boulot, à savoir internet, mail, facturation (word, excell)... ton (vos) avis sur la question?


----------



## Pharmacos (28 Juillet 2006)

Moi je vote pour le nouvel ordi si le devis s'annonce a 1099
car comme ca le powerbook peut rester chez toi sur secteur pour des taches banales comme le surf on the net.

Et puis entre payer 1100 euros pour réparer son ordi ou avoir le macbook, le choix est vite fait......


----------



## Pooley (28 Juillet 2006)

ouais c'est clair...bon vais m'acheter un gilet par balle et une combi anti emeutes pour annoncer l'affreuse nouvelle à mon pére.  merci les gens


----------



## takamaka (28 Juillet 2006)

Pooley a dit:
			
		

> je sens bien un cout global des reparations proche de 1000&#8364; donc dans ce cas la ne seraitce pas plus rentable de prendre un nouvel ordinateur?


  Plut&#244;t entre 250 et 400&#8364;...
Un petit coup de souflette sur le ventilo, une batterie neuve si n&#233;cessaire et c'est reparti pour un tour&#8230; mais c'est s&#251;r *jouer les apprentis sorciers avec un portable, ca se paye cash !*

Peux-tu nous pr&#233;ciser les caract&#233;ristiques du portable (mod&#233;le, processeur&#8230 ?


----------



## Pooley (28 Juillet 2006)

bah justement on a juste soufflé le ventilo à la bombe à air comprimé, puis le monsieur s'est amusé à souffler le reste des composants...sans grand effet sur la temperature d'ailleur...
c'est un PB G4 alu 12", 1,5 Ghz (je crois) avec 512Mo de Ram.

en lisant un des posts vers lesquels j'ai été redirigé hier soir, j'ai cru comprendre qu'hors garantie, le montant du changement de lecteur pouvait aller jusqu'à 600 ...plus un DD interne 80 Go...que mon pere ne changera pas lui même je pense qu'on en a au moins pour 200...puis apres je sais pas, le clavier c'est 60, et si ca se trouve y a d'autres composants à changer :s


----------



## takamaka (28 Juillet 2006)

Suite aux dommages caus&#233;s par la canicule (DD interne grill&#233, mon activit&#233; (clavier) et la magn&#233;sie (temp&#233;rature &#233;lev&#233; du PB), j'ai fais remplac&#233; l'an dernier les pi&#232;ces suivantes (DD+Clavier) pour moins de 400&#8364;TTC. 
600&#8364; pour un simple graveur interne&#8230; c'est &#233;norme :affraid:
Mais bon certains prestataires n'ont pas ou peu de scrupules&#8230; 

Y'a une liste de gens &#224; jour ici&#8230;


----------



## cbbastopolo (28 Juillet 2006)

salut , 
je ne sais pas si &#231;a peut servir , 
mais avec un petit bout de carton , ( genre format carte de visite , un peu plus rigide ) , 
en le placant a l'entr&#233;e du mange disque , sous le cd/dvd, ( en appuyant sur eject ...) j'arrivais a sortir des disques qui refusaient de s'&#233;jecter  en les attrapant ainsi ...
 voil&#224; si &#231;a peut t'aider 


( sinon un lecteur/graveur &#231;a dois se trouver pour pas trop cher effectivement )


----------



## samoussa (28 Juillet 2006)

Pooley a dit:
			
		

> bonjour, nous avons, moi et mon pere, démonté et remonté son powerbook G4 il y a deux jours parceque ce cher monsieur voulait le nettoyer.apres decrassage et remontage, tout allait nickel jusqu'à cet aprem, ma soeur a inseré un dvd, et celui)ci ne veut plus sortir depuis...quelqu'un aurait une idée de ce qui se passe? des réponnses rapidement s'il vous plait, il est moyennement aimable le pére la -_-. merci d'avance


le CD est "coincé" ou l'ordi ne veut pas l'ejecter? C'est different


----------



## Pooley (28 Juillet 2006)

non non le dvd tourne normalement mais il y a une sorte de blocage au moment de l'éjection. le moteur se met en marche mais le cd ne sort pas...


----------



## cbbastopolo (28 Juillet 2006)

si tu sens que le cd/dvd  tourne , essaye ma methode 
touche eject maintenu , tu glisse le  carton/plastique/ce que tu trouve de mince mais rigide ..  
sous le cd et tu le souleve un peu  delicatement et tu peux le prendre avec le pouce si il commence a sortir ...

bon apres je sais pas si il est vraiment cassé ...( mais vu que tu dis qu'il tourne )


----------



## takamaka (29 Juillet 2006)

Pooley a dit:
			
		

> non non le dvd tourne normalement mais il y a une sorte de blocage au moment de l'éjection. le moteur se met en marche mais le cd ne sort pas...


Ca c'est de l'info !


----------

